
Chinese artist creates a brick from Beijing's smog that he vacuumed - kevindeasis
http://mashable.com/2015/12/01/beijing-smog-brick/?utm_cid=mash-com-fb-main-link#JuXex84MzGq0
======
howlin
He added dust to the clay bricks are typically made of. No indication of the
percent pollution vs normal brick.

